# Eye Dr, tells me I have Cataracts????



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I go to the Eye Dr. and find out I have cataracts on both eyes. I’ve been shooting but having trouble focusing at 33ft. I know I’m 65 years old, but I wasn’t ready fo this. I now how to deceide when to have surgery. Anyway I’m glad you all are here for me to get it off my chest❤ I’ve had my share of operations, but never on my eyes.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

My Mom had the surgery a few years back. They operated on one eye and did the other eye when the first eye was healed. Gotta keep that eye covered for a week or so. She had to stop wearing reading glasses when it was all done. Then she made things miserable for me finding fly specks on the ceiling. After the surgery, you'll be shooting like Bill Hays.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

My wife had both her eyes done & is very happy with the results. She can see much clearer now.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*No worries Tom, cat surgery is a rite of passage for a majority of seniors, quick and painless. From what I hear, the results are extraordinary.*


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The implants make a world of difference.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

JR your Mother sounds like an amazing lady. She has an amazing Son


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Tag, just what Jolly Roger said. The guy I work with had his eyes done. He was terrified ( as would be anyone when it comes to sight ). He said it was a piece of cake. No pain, no discomfort at all. Amazing. My wife needs to have it done also. Boy, when you're done , I would hate to be a slingshot target of yours! Heal fast Bud!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm sure it'll be a breeze mate. I've got to say Tag I know I'm new around here but I had you down to be younger than 65 years young.
All the best pal.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

It sounds scary, but my understanding is the same as tbe other guys here. I work a lot of medical conventions. The way doctors talk about this surgery, someday soon automated medpods at the mall will be perfor.ing it. My grandmother got it done decades ago with zero complications.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you Mr. Brooks I tried growing up, but it was boring this Forum and it’s members is beyond anything I could ever imagine I get up every morning to have coffee and check the Forum. I try to learn as many positive things in my life as I can. Just to mention two members that come to mind that are just amazing gentleman and influence my life in very positive ways are JR and Winnie. My cousin Denny was injured severally in Vietnam, he spent months in Great Lakes hospital preparing him to go home. He would be contained to a bed the rest of his life. Denny’s Mother cared everyday for her Son, and not once did I ever hear a negative word. I know this is a place to discuss slingshots, but sometimes we all need a little acknowledgement to let us know we are doing the right thing.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like the whole forum is with you, Tag!

Let me add my vote of confidence.

Get it done while you can still see to write on the forum and keep us updated!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you Tag for the reaffirming comments. Sometimes the sacrifices we make don't actually seem like sacrifices when done out of love and commitment rather than expectation. Some things may cramp our lifestyle but the pay off in the end is well worth it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you JR for all you do.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The members in this Forum to me are, responsible, respectful, generous and just all around great people. Who knows, maybe some day there will be a tournament we can all make.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I finally had my first consultation for my cataract surgery today. It willl be a month from today before my first surgery, but at least we now have a confirmed date. One thing I learned from SharpshooterJD is I need to write certain things down, and go shoot my slingshot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I finally had my first consultation for my cataract surgery today. It willl be a month from today before my first surgery, but at least we now have a confirmed date. One thing I learned from SharpshooterJD is I need to write certain things down, and go shoot my slingshot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The eye surgeon asked me what I hoped to get out of my eye surgery. I replied I would like to be able to read clearer, and to see a small target at 33ft When she asked me what I used to shoot the target with, I told her a slingshot I told her it’s way more than just a slingshot, it’s about life. I now have her undivided attention First of all it’s the only competition sport that everyone supports each other, even their opponents. I’ve never heard anyone belittle another person you can teach anyone, especially younger people, to learn design, using tools, RESPECT and numerous other life lessons. Due to dealing with life’s everyday stresses, Im more than great full for this Forum and it’s members and other people that I’ve met due to slingshots. I took up slingshots the day I retired, and Ive never regretted it. I retired on my 60th birthday due to disrespect, rude and big me little you people. I started second guessing myself, and discovered I was letting things bother me that I had no control over. No matter how busy I get I can always find time to check in the Forum. Nice thing about the Forum is, you just never know what you may learn


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good luck to you, my friend! I hope it is as quick and painless as everyone says it is.

You have to be careful who you mention or show a slingshot to because many of them will want one and it puts a damper on your collection of frames and bands. It also puts a smile on your face when you hand one over to a newbie!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I am getting really excited about getting cataracts removed September 18th. Then on the 25th I get the second cataract removed. I’m hoping in about 3 weeks I will be able to focus on my slingshot targets


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well today was one amazing day for me This Dr. is giving me literally the gift of as close to perfect sight as I’ve ever had The Dr says I have white coat syndrome, which causes my blood pressure to rise. I asked the nurse if I could turn my phone on I tell her my blood pressure will go down I look at my two beautiful great nieces pictures and it worked❤


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> I go to the Eye Dr. and find out I have cataracts on both eyes. I've been shooting but having trouble focusing at 33ft. I know I'm 65 years old, but I wasn't ready fo this. I now how to deceide when to have surgery. Anyway I'm glad you all are here for me to get it off my chest❤ I've had my share of operations, but never on my eyes.


No problema, my brother!

I had cataract surgery about a year ago, mostly paid by Medicare, and the outcome was so good, I'm leaving my (now) ugly GF for a pretty woman.

Kidding aside (who me?), the procedure was easy-peasy. For the doctor. I was unconsious throughout.

The only part I didn't like was having to put medicine droppings in my eyes many, many, many times before the surgery.

If it weren't for my astigmatism, I could throw away my eyeglasses. But if I didn't have eyeglasses, what fun would I have accidentally sitting on a toad instead?

IOW, don't worry, be happy. Yah mon!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> I go to the Eye Dr. and find out I have cataracts on both eyes. I've been shooting but having trouble focusing at 33ft. I know I'm 65 years old, but I wasn't ready fo this. I now how to deceide when to have surgery. Anyway I'm glad you all are here for me to get it off my chest❤ I've had my share of operations, but never on my eyes.


No problema, my brother!

I had cataract surgery about a year ago, mostly paid by Medicare, and the outcome was so good, I'm leaving my (now) ugly GF for a pretty woman.

Kidding aside (who me?), the procedure was easy-peasy. For the doctor. I was unconsious throughout.

The only part I didn't like was having to put medicine droppings in my eyes many, many, many times before the surgery.

If it weren't for my astigmatism, I could throw away my eyeglasses. But if I didn't have eyeglasses, what fun would I have accidentally sitting on a toad instead?

IOW, don't worry, be happy. Yah mon!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flipgun said:


> The implants make a world of difference.


Dolly Parton?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > The implants make a world of difference.
> ...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Thwack I also have astigmatism, Lasiks would have been considerably more money, so I opted for glasses, with safety lens. That way I’m always ready to shoot my slingshot I think one of the worst things was the nurse told me DO NOT SCRATCH YOUR EYE for six weeks. Well if it wasn’t itchy berfore that moment, it sure did then.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Tue 9-25-18 is the next eye operation I’m so glad this is all going to be over so I can go back to shooting my slingshots.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Just got home from having cataract surgery. The first one was definitely better than the first one Imnot going to Complain, I’m just glad it’s over. Now for the healing to begin. I can’t wait to get out and shoot again.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The first one was better than the second one.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I just got home from the eye surgeon, and she said all looks great Monday October 1st I go to the optometrist to get new glasses I guess I’d better be working on my excuses for missing the target with my slingshot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wishing you a speedy recovery so you can get back to shooting .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks TreeFork


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tag said:


> Well I just got home from the eye surgeon, and she said all looks great Monday October 1st I go to the optometrist to get new glasses I guess I'd better be working on my excuses for missing the target with my slingshot


The new specs Are the excuse! (For about a week.  )


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tag said:


> Well I just got home from the eye surgeon, and she said all looks great Monday October 1st I go to the optometrist to get new glasses I guess I'd better be working on my excuses for missing the target with my slingshot


The new specs Are the excuse! (For about a week.  )


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That will work flipgun


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I missed this whole thread. I'm glad everything is going well for you, Tag! I hope you can get out shooting before the snow flies!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks DSI I go to get my new eye glass prescription this coming Monday I’m definetly going to make sure my new lens are safety rated. Tell Abe and his family hello for me


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks DSI I go to get my new eye glass prescription this coming Monday I’m definetly going to make sure my new lens are safety rated. Tell Abe and his family hello for me


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. Last week after my eye surgery, the nurse hands me these glasses. I jokingly say "These are for OLD people ????????????‍♂" The look on her face was priceless????


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Tag said:


> Thanks DSI I go to get my new eye glass prescription this coming Monday I'm definetly going to make sure my new lens are safety rated. Tell Abe and his family hello for me











Glad you're doing better, Uncle Tag! : )


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Abe is one cool little gentleman


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I put on some safety glasses and shot today I was overjoyed with my accuracy!!!!! minimal missing horizontally. Hopefully vertical accuracy will improve once I get my new glasses. I’m excited


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Not being familiar with the whole process of cataract surgery, i was thinking I was going to get my new eyeglass prescription yesterday The Dr. comes in and checks how my eyes are healing, sits back and tells me she will see me in two weeks She explains to me that is when my eyes will be fully healed. That means I won’t have my new prescription for a month I immediately think of the post Rayshot did where he had a slingshot mishap and had an injury under his eye. I ask the Dr. if they offered any clear safety glasses. They did offer a couple different styles, so I purchased a pair I’m going to shoot my slingshot even if it’s a big target, but not without SAFETY glasses


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

After going through eye surgery, it reminded me of just how much I take for granted as far as sight. I basically had to see through one eye for several days until they cleared up. A video by Rayshot showed just how important safety glasses are in a post titled “Why should I use a lanyard (said defiantly ) “ Thankfully Ray had his glasses on. Mostho made a very valid point, Rayshots post should be brought to everyone’s attention periodically.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I am so thankful my eyesight has improved to the point I Shot very well Today Very well for me today was one of those days I didn’t want to stop shooting. I could actually see the ammo as it entered the back of the catchbox. I can’t wait to get my new prescription glasses to see how much better I can see.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I am so thankful my eyesight has improved to the point I Shot very well Today Very well for me today was one of those days I didn’t want to stop shooting. I could actually see the ammo as it entered the back of the catchbox. I can’t wait to get my new prescription glasses to see how much better I can see.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I finally got my new prescription glasses, and I’m so thankful. I ordered safety lens,so I can shoot my slingshot without any fear of losing my eyesight. Thank everyone for their well wishes.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Excelundo Sir! Now for some more badges.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Killroy was here.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks flipgun


----------

